# How old is your oldest frog?



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Just wondering how old your oldest frog is and its species. One of the things I think is important to consider in this hobby is the lifespan of these animals.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

2-5 yrs old


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

My oldest frogs happen to be in the order I purchased them. 4 D. auratus (blue) 6 years, 3 D. galactonotus, pumpkin orange, 6 years, D. imitator, 5 years, on down the line from there. (I also have D. leucomelas, P. terribilis, D. fantasticus, D. reticulatus, D. castaneoticus, D. pumilio bastimentos, D. azureus, and the latest, now about a 8 months old, P. vittatus.) With decent keeping, the darts don't seem to be particularly short-lived.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you had asked how old was my oldest dart frog, I would have to had said 15 years for a tinct. (I also have worked with a cuban tree frog that lived 14 years post collection as an adult). 

Ed


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey I’m glad my repeat post got this one going again. Maybe someone should drag this thing up every once and a while. It’s great to see that so many are so successful.


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

i was just browsing and thought to myself 'i wonder how old these keepers oldest frog is'. did a little searchy and voila, here i am.

im a newb so mine are < 1year. 

lets get some more replies


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Once they are settled and healthy, they seem to prosper as long as there are no severe changes. Most of my own losses have been due to escapes, mostly my own fault in new tanks I have not secured tight enough, or been careless about when I open to trim and don't see the escapees in time, and one particularly disturbing loss of four P. terribilis in a tank that overheated this past summer--although they had survived two previous summers in the same tank. I have posted this problem elswhere. They are an exception to my adult longevity record so far. 

But documented deaths for any cause, have usually been relatively young frogs, not well established adults; the young are more prone to escapes and accidents. I suppose old age will take its toll after awhile, but even my oldest at six years, going on seven, seem to be thriving, perhaps better than I am. I am truly old now on human terms, but with luck and perhaps life support, I could still possibly outlive them all.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Good luck Slaytonp  
I am keeping my first pair of frogs and theyr under a year.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I had a fire belly toad for over 8 years  

-Frank


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

*I had...*

I had a green tree frog "AKA Boooger" for 6-7 years and he was missing a few toes. I got him when i was in middle school and passway this year. my mom killed him when i was out of town for a month. Then i found out about darts. :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My male Tinc and my Auratus are around 5 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

*Old Toads*

My fire-bellies have turned 13.5 years old this month.


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

Blort said:


> Just wondering how old your oldest frog is and its species. One of the things I think is important to consider in this hobby is the lifespan of these animals.
> Thanks for posting



Looking at the poll results, one might infer another interesting statistic: the experience level of the board readership. It's not likely a newbie would be owning ancient frogs or that a seasoned breeder would only have young frogs. Given that, about 45% of the board readship would be classifed as fairly new to the hobby and about 20% could be classified as seasoned professionals.

Glad to know there are serious experts looking after all of us newbies.  
----Russ


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

my oldest frogs is a pair of D.auratus - i purchased them 5 years ago as adult frogs... so i think they have around 7-8 years...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

I'de like to know if frogs do die of old age or is it just a game of chance waiting for the final blow, like a disease or accident.

Are there any "geaser" frogs out there in the hobby?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I wonder about this too, because I've never lost any frogs that I can attribute to just old age-- not yet, anyway. Of course, my oldest are only about 7 years old, and maybe they aren't chronologically nearly as old as I am yet. They will probably out-live me if a good keeper inherits them.


----------

